# Don't trust Amazon product reviews? Try using this tool



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

It is said that up to 60% of Amazon reviews are not trustworthy due to paid reviewers, reviews by the product company's employees and people that have a dislike of a certain brand of product for personal reasons (not actual product short comings)

So what to do if you use Amazon a lot? Check out this web site - I think it is a great tool, I use it extensively.

https://reviewmeta.com/

I don't know how ReviewMeta.com has access to the deep info base of Amazon reviews, I believe that it is possible that ReviewMeta is either a creation of Amazon itself (to regain lost trust) or a company that partners with Amazon as a service company.

At any rate, it seems very legit' and helps me find more honest product rating at Amazon.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Fakespot as well. I don't really trust these either though. I just buy less stuff through Amazon anymore and definitely no big purchases.

Phone cases, screen protectors...fine. Tools, TVs, or furniture I go try it out.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Fakespot as well. I don't really trust these either though. I just buy less stuff through Amazon anymore and definitely no big purchases.
> 
> Phone cases, screen protectors...fine. Tools, TVs, or furniture I go try it out.


Me too. It's a sign of the times that so much fake info abounds in our world today.

I also try to cross reference reviews by comparing the star ratings for the exact same product at another major company. For example, I go to Amazon, pick out a product and check the star rating and written reviews themselves. Next, I go to say, Walmart or Home Depot websites and see if the ratings seem to have a close correlation. It's not a perfect solution, but I really really hate to buy a dud product.

One other thing I do is to buy the product locally, not from Amazon. That way if the product is unsatisfactory, I can easily get a refund. Happened recently when I bought a highly rated big brand name memory foam pillow locally. The thing reeked of a strong chemical smell. Took it back for a refund.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Fakespot as well. I don't really trust these either though. I just buy less stuff through Amazon anymore and definitely no big purchases.
> ...


I also cross reference reviews. Returning, although a pain, is easier when done through Home Depot or the like versus Amazon, as you lose money on shipping unless it's an actual defect.


----------

